# Wanted r34 gtr strut tower bar



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys i want to buy used or new strut brace for nissan skyline r34 gtr. Oem version will be best. Thanks


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Hi

I have an OEM one


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi price?


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

100 eur - 85 gbp
+ shipping


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Pm


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Huge thanks to Giò 

Please delete


----------

